# New To Brushless



## signpro (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey I just put a Mamba Max 5700 system in my B4...ran it at columbus, ohio on sunday and stripped out something in the transmission or the diff....haven't looked yet...anyone know what might have happened before I even look? Also what do I need to do to the diff and transmission to be able to handle the torque/speed?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

well, there is a list of things that could be wrong. but with a mamba maxx if your diff was set too loose, its probably melted plastic right now.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes braino is right, any number of things could have happened. the b4 transmition is very strong so I have a feeling you did not strip out a tranny gear. so going of intuition I am going to say that your diff was set to lose and you spun it into nothingness. so take apart your transmition and give us a damage report and we will be able to tell you how to solve the problem once and for all.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i forgot to post, when i was a beta tester for castle with the mamba systems, i put the 7700 in my tc4 and did some parking lot testing, my rear diff turned into molten plastic.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep, you have to run the B4 diff almost bottomed out for the castle systems until you get the torque curve and timing set using the castle link software. also run your slipper a little more loose than you would for a standard mod motor to releive the diff of some of the extra torque strain.By the way dont think that an alloy diff gear will fix the problem, cuz you will still slip the diff and you will just groove the rings and have a NASTY diff.


----------



## signpro (Sep 16, 2007)

took apart the tranny...everything's fine.....slipper too loose?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

If every thing is ok in the tranny put it back to gether and tighten up the slipper some , if it makes a clicking sound when it slips check to make sure you didnt strip out a drive slot on one of the wheels or sheer a drive pin in the axle. I have done that a couple times if the wheel nut loosened a little while running on a high traction track.


----------



## signpro (Sep 16, 2007)

How would you adjust the slipper.....tighten all the way then loosen a couple full turns?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I usuall start with a snug setting on the slipper by tightening it down, not all the way, but unit there is about 1/8 to 1/4 inch of rhe screw shaft showing past the nut, and them backing it off until I can slip it with my thumb while holding the rear tires so the slipper will give before the diff slips.This is an ok adjustment for running stock stuff, but for brushless I start VERY loose and tighten 1/4 turn of the slipper nut until the slipper hooks up in about 5-6 feet when you give it full throttle from a stop.some people dont like running the slipper that loose, but I would rather replace the slipper pad at the track if it burns than do a diff rebuild at the track any day.but since i would check to see if you either stripped the drive slots on a wheel or sheered a drive pin I would just pull off the wheels before I did anything to check those out then once your sure that portion is oK I would recheck the diff setting and then set the slipper up.


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

On the B4 to adjust the slipper just turn t he nut coming out of the transmission and it will tighten/loosen . At my local track what we do is we hold the tires down and give it some throttle of the front wheels don't come up you gotta tighten it. Also if that doesnt work just make sure that ur spur and pinion gear aren't bind or to loose the torque might have tweaked it.


----------

